# DVC Advice for a business trip



## akp (Mar 27, 2011)

My husband will probably attend a meeting on Disney property (at the Swan and Dolphin) in December.  We'd like to take the kids and stay at a larger accommodation in one of the DVC resorts instead of standard hotel room at the Swan and Dolphin.

Which resort would you recommend for easiest access (without a car) to the Swan and Dolphin?

Has the pool at the Contemporary been updated?  He loved that resort last time but said the pool was pretty lame.

Thanks,

Anita


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

The Beach Club is on the same side of the water as the Swan and Dolphin. Boardwalk Villas is just across the bridge from them. Either of them would be very easy to get to from Swan/Dolphin.

The Contemporary is about a 20 minute drive, it is expensive to stay in and the accomodations are small. Bay Lake Tower, the timeshare near the Contemporary is lovely for the 1 and 2 bedrooms. The studios are very small. 

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

To clarify you can either walk or take the boat between the Swan/Dolphin, BWV and BCV. 

elaine


----------



## akp (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thanks Elaine*

Why are the units at the Bay Lake Tower so expensive?  I looked on a DVC rental site and they were significantly higher than the other options.

Contemporary is on the monorail so it would be the easiest for me to get the kids from the resort to the parks, correct?  With the others I'd take a bus or boat and then the monorail?

Also, any advice on what price to expect to pay per point for a rental?

Anita


----------



## rhonda (Mar 27, 2011)

We attend an annual business conference at Dolphin/Swan.  Our strong preference is for the DVC Boardwalk Villas.  We ask for a room nearest the Atlantic Dance hall as this location provides shortest walk to the conference facilities.


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 27, 2011)

BWV is the closest to Swan/Dolphin.  BCV is not much farther.  You can take the boat from either resort but walking is faster.  You can walk to Epcot, or take the boat to Epcot or Hollywood Studios.  You will need to take the bus to MK or AK.  Don't know how old your kids are but Storm-a-Long Bay at BCV is popular with kids.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

akp said:


> Why are the units at the Bay Lake Tower so expensive?  I looked on a DVC rental site and they were significantly higher than the other options.
> 
> Contemporary is on the monorail so it would be the easiest for me to get the kids from the resort to the parks, correct?  With the others I'd take a bus or boat and then the monorail?
> 
> ...



Bay Lake Tower is so expensive because it is new and because it is on the monorail. 

Points normally rent for about $12 per point. 

What is easy to get to depends on where you want to go. From Beach Club (which is what i would strongly recommend) you can either walk or take a boat to both Epcot and Disney Hollywood Studios. To get to Magic Kingdom, you would take one bus (no need to get on the monorail to get there). And you would take one bus to Animal Kingdom. 

If you were to stay at the Contemporary/Bay Lake Tower you would get to the Magic Kingdom and Epcot by Monorail. You would take a bus to Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios. 

Which would be best for loading/unloading children depends so much on their ages. If they are young, you are probably going to want to spend your time at Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios. If they are older, probably add Epcot into the mix. If they are into animals, then add Animal Kingdom.

The monorail is easiest for strollers. The boats are pretty good. The buses are a pain. (I can't believe that I have been going to WDW so long that Jordan - who is now 28 was in a stroller on our first and second trips!). 

If they are above stroller age, I really don't think it matters which location you are staying in, but I think that you would really enjoy the location of Beach Club and the zero entry pool there. One of the reasons that I like Beach Club is because you can go eat dinner at any of the nice restaurants in Epcot.

elaine


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2011)

> If you were to stay at the Contemporary/Bay Lake Tower you would get to the Magic Kingdom and Epcot by Monorail. You would take a bus to Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.


And Epcot requires a connection.  It's really only convenient to the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> ... (I can't believe that I have been going to WDW so long that Jordan - who is now 28 was in a stroller on our first and second trips!)....elaine



This is WDW 40th Anniversity year. 

See, Jordan could be older than 28 when he was in the stroller at WDW.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 28, 2011)

I would stay at either BWV or BC both are easy walks.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Bay Lake Tower is so expensive because it is new and because it is on the monorail.
> 
> Points normally rent for about $12 per point.



Also, because DVC is a point based system and the point requirement to stay at Bay Lake Tower is 20%-40% more then other DVC resorts.


----------



## akp (Mar 28, 2011)

*The kids are 12, 10 and 7*

This may all be a moot point anyway.  I thought I was still early enough to get a rental from a DVC owner, but I heard earlier today that it is likely all booked up.

I just looked at Redweek and didn't see anything for my dates (Dec 2 or 3rd through the 8th).  Advice on a good place to look for rentals?

As for parks, we will likely spend a day at MGM, a day at Magic Kingdom, and go to Universal for a day.  We have Disney passes purchased a few years ago (never expire) with 7 or so visits still available, and we definitely want to get to Universal for HP.  Went to HP with 10 year old in January and loved it; can't wait to take the rest of the family.

Anita


----------



## heathpack (Mar 28, 2011)

akp said:


> This may all be a moot point anyway.  I thought I was still early enough to get a rental from a DVC owner, but I heard earlier today that it is likely all booked up.
> 
> I just looked at Redweek and didn't see anything for my dates (Dec 2 or 3rd through the 8th).  Advice on a good place to look for rentals?
> 
> ...



Try disboards, mouseowners, or a private rental site (PM me and I will send you a link).

Early Dec is popular with DVC owners, but I would bet you could still get something if you rent from a BWV or BCV owner directly.  Until 7 months out, only owners at these resorts can book reservations.  So you want to look specifically for an owner at either of these 2 resorts to rent from.

S

H


----------



## chriskre (Mar 28, 2011)

akp said:


> Advice on a good place to look for rentals?



http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=58
http://www.dvcrequest.com/default.asp


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 29, 2011)

We went at that time last December- a perfect time to go.  We rented points and stayed at the Wilderness lodge.  I would think you do still have time to get a rental if you act quickly.  We didn't rent direct but used one of the services (David's DVC points I think it was called- he advertises a lot on the various Dis boards).  It was more expensive to use the service but we didn't have to worry as much about how things would work out and we could use Paypal and avoid any hassles with payment.

We went to Disney parks and also Harry Potter.  Early December was great because the crowds were much less at Disney and we walked into HP with no problems at all.

Good luck with your trip, tlwmkw


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 29, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> We went at that time last December- a perfect time to go.  We rented points and stayed at the Wilderness lodge.  I would think you do still have time to get a rental if you act quickly.  We didn't rent direct but used one of the services (David's DVC points I think it was called- he advertises a lot on the various Dis boards).  It was more expensive to use the service but we didn't have to worry as much about how things would work out and we could use Paypal and avoid any hassles with payment.
> 
> We went to Disney parks and also Harry Potter.  Early December was great because the crowds were much less at Disney and we walked into HP with no problems at all.
> 
> Good luck with your trip, tlwmkw



David is a good guy and runs a nice DVC rental business. Website


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, tomandrobin have the right guy.  He was great- everything went perfectly and he was very easy to work with.  This allowed us to rent points without having the risk of not really knowing who we were renting from.  He is a very honest guy and I would trust him.

tlwmkw


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 30, 2011)

I have used David for renting points and for renting out my points. Very nice. Easy to deal with.

I highly recommend also.

elaine


----------



## akp (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the recommendation.  As soon as my husband gets confirmation that he gets the week off for the meeting, I'll contact David and try to book whatever I can get at that point.

Although I have things that will exchange into DVC in RCI, in this case there is no point in exchanging because we can't get reimbursed by his company that way.  With a rental, we can submit the portion that would reflect what he would have spent staying along at the meeting and get at least half reimbursed.  Works for me 

One more question, esp for tlwmkw or anyone else who has gone in early December.  Are the pools heated and will the kids be able to swim outside?  

I think I mentioned that my husband will be at the meeting probably 8-1 so we'll hang around the resort or do non-park activities in the mornings and then head to the parks in the afternoon.

Thanks to all for the information.

I'm ridiculously excited about this trip and it is 9 months away and I have several other exciting trips between now and then.  What a good life 

Anita


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 31, 2011)

akp said:


> One more question, esp for tlwmkw or anyone else who has gone in early December.  Are the pools heated and will the kids be able to swim outside?



All Disney pools and water parks are heated. The past two years, the December has been cooler then normal. But prior years we same on our December trips.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a quick suggestion in case you're not able to get into BWV or BCV (obviously the best choices)...

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is very, very close (a short drive, but not walking distance) and you can usually get a great price on a rental from an owner 60 days out.

Best of luck!  You'll really enjoy BCV or BWV if you're able to get them!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

First weeks in December are highly variable in Florida. I have been there when it was 40 and when it was 75. You never know which it will be. I would swim at 70 and not at 40. 

elaine


----------

